# Introduccion a la programacion de PIC's (assembler)



## Gonzakpo

Hola a todos.

Les cuento. Hace tiempo que yo sabia programar motorola pero siempre tuve ganas de saber como era con los famosos PIC. El caso es que hoy me puse a buscar alguna guia y encontre un mini curso de PIC que empieza de cero. Igualmente no llega a un nivel muy avanzado, es simplemente la introducción (no tiene nada de interrupciones por ejemplo).

Hoy satisfactoriamente pude programar en un 16F84A un programa hecho por mi y funciono!   
Es bastante parecido a motorola, solo que con muuuuchas menos intrucciones. 

El tutorial esta basado en el 16F84A. Si quieren usar otro, van a tener que fijarse en que difieren (puertos, registros, etc)

Ah, en el tutorial esta como sacado de algun kit de desarrollo o algo asi. Entonces a veces hace referencia a cosas a programas o archivos que ustedes no poseen obviamente. En esos casos simplemente ignoren eso. Lo unico que necesitan para trabajar es el MPLAB.

Por ultimo, en el tutorial no aparece, pero en el asm deben (ademas de lo que enseñan ahi) deshabilitar la proteccion del programa, el watchdog y configurar el tipo de oscilador que quieren usar. Todo esto lo pueden hacer mediante la siguiente linea



		Código:
	

__CONFIG _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _HS_OSC


Despues fijense en la ayuda del MPASM (viene adentro del MPLAB) que les explica cada instruccion. Ahi esta configurado para usar un oscilador con cristal (_HS_OSC). Yo simplemente les doy una mano, pero son libres de cambiar todo lo que quieran.

Aca se los adjunto.

Suerte!


----------



## MaMu

Lindo material. Haaaaa que recuerdos, micros 6800 y 6809... Motorola for ever.

Saludos.


----------



## thors

hace poco tiempo estoy soltando la mano con los pic y me compre un libro de pic en el cual venia con un cd y tenia un simular que es solo para el 16f84 es muy util para empesar se llama SIM2000


----------



## MaMu

thors dijo:
			
		

> hace poco tiempo estoy soltando la mano con los pic y me compre un libro de pic en el cual venia con un cd y tenia un simular que es solo para el 16f84 es muy util para empesar se llama SIM2000



Buena dato. Yo por mi parte considero que lo mejor para empezar es el Proteus (Isis). Pero creo que lo mas importante es tener un buen ojo y simular directamente desde el MPLab (para todos aquellos que nos gusta el assembler). Me pasa muchas veces, utilizando el SFR (Special Function Registers) del IDE, el querer cambiar manualmente algun bit de un registro y provocar un cambio repentino en la condicion del programa, que si a eso le sumamos la funcion de Animate (animacion), creo que es imprescindible para entender y aprender, sobre todo cuando nos hemos encariñado y acostumbrado o simplemente nos vemos obligados a trabajar siempre con un mismo uC.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta

El mejor que he visto para aprender assembler es el libro www.pic16f84a.com

Lo bueno que te viene todas las instrucciones (35). Ojalá alguien haga una guía sobre las 77 instrucciones del asm de la gama alta como los 18F2550 y/o 18F4550.


----------



## witchblade

Buenas estoy aprendiendo todo lo de este mundo de los PICs y me gustaria saber si alguien tiene a la mano un tutorias de assambler ya que se me ha dificultadoconseguir una, muchas gracias


----------



## Carlosdaniel

Hola amigos , se fijaron en este sitio?, luego me comentan

Carlosdaniel

http://www.niplesoft.net/


----------



## diegito2468

OYE Gonzakpo...pos yo ando aprendiendo el MC68HC08GP32 de Motorola y pues me ha quedado complicado..ando trabajando Assembler con el Programa Winide y desearia saber como carajos empieza uno, porque la verdad me estoy ahogando y tengo que recurrir a ayudas como las de este foro, porfa,,,,, un cursillo o un manual o alguna información de interes para al menos, poder empezar a trabajar...!...
GRAcias


----------



## diegito2468

OYE Gonzakpo...pos yo ando aprendiendo el MC68HC08GP32 de Motorola y pues me ha quedado complicado..ando trabajando Assembler con el Programa Winide y desearia saber como carajos empieza uno, porque la verdad me estoy ahogando y tengo que recurrir a ayudas como las de este foro, porfa,,,,, un cursillo o un manual o alguna información de interes para al menos, poder empezar a trabajar...!...
GRAcias Smile


----------



## jose bilbo

Hola gente, buscando por internet acerca de información para programar dsp, he encontrado este post que me viene muy bien, sabiendo ademas que el que lo inicio sabe programar chips de motorola.
Pues el tema es que yo en alguna asignatura de la carrera, he programado pics en mplab, pero ahora pa una cosilla del proyecto, tengo que hacer un programilla en codewarrior para el DSP56800E...les agradeceria mucho que si alguien me puede ayudar, respondiera. un saludo...adios


----------



## Rimach

Hola, yo se programar micros familia 16fxxx. Si en algo les puedo ayudar solo diganme


----------



## kcris

ok ammm. pues mira Rimach acabo de ingresar al mundo de la programacion y quisiera ber como puedo programar ammm lo que quiero decir es que si tienes el diagrama de un programador via USB por que los que me he encontardo en la web son solo de puerto serie  y ps mi pc no tiene si me pudires a yudar

kcris
Atte.


----------



## Rimach

No, desafortunadamente no. Tengo el diagrama del grabador que yo uso pero es DB9. Es cierto que ya no hay computadoras con dicho conector, al menos no de linea pero siempre podrias utilizar una mas o menos viejita, asi le hago yo.

En la carrera teniamos ese problema, yo lo solucone con mi computadora que aun tiene DB9 pero los demas prefirieron comprar el grabador. Sin duda es algo que nos ayudara a muchos, actualizar el db9 a un usb, buena idea!

Investigaremos y seguiremos en contacto!


----------



## AdrianImec

Yo recien estoy empezando a trabajar con el PIC16F84A, pero me han dicho que no sirve para realizacion de operaciones de matrices. Me podrian decir cual es el adecuado para este tipo de aplicacion? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ivan_mzr

Si a alguien le interesa, e diseñado algunas practicas para el 16F628A si les interesa uno en particular para anexarlo aqui, son muy simples es para conocer intrucciones basicas:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ivanmzr


----------



## Ohmicida

el tutorial del priemr mensaje en pdf ya no va


----------



## wason

hola 

mira yo estoy estudiando en estos momentos programacion de pics, me interesaria mucho si puedes subir este documento pero en español o me das el link de donde puedo encontrarlo, para el envio de documentos o cualquier sujerencia mi correo es Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.
att:sebastian


----------



## sammaael

no vale porque mejor que lo subn aca para que todos lo puedan ver


----------



## kaká_2008

hola amigos estoy queriendo entrar en el mundo de los PIC pero tengo una gran duda la cual se que muchos la tienen y la plantearon y es "con que empezar"..

yo me lei un libro de carlos reyes que muchos dicen que es bueno y no pude avansar porque utiliza el PBP y para eso hay que comprar una licencia que cuesta muchos dolares :S

bueno lo unico que quisiera es que alguno de los que ya saben programar  pongan sus avances, desde que comenzaron, cual fue el primer libro que  leyeron y asi hasta lo que saben el dia de hoy..
la idea seria poner todos los libros que leyeron y los programas que utilizaron y utilizan...

bueno amigos espero sus aportes! 
saludos!


----------



## sammaael

un libro bastante bueno a un nivel basico es Microcontrolador PIC16F84. Desarrollo de proyectos. Editorial Ra-Ma. Tiene muchos ejercicios y buenas explicaciones y mucho material y algunas correcciones circulando por la red, en cuanto a software utilizan el mplab que lo proporcina gratuitamente microchip (en su pagina lo puedes descargar).
saludos


----------



## rienqui

alguien tiene una guia para el PIC16F877A????????


----------



## ByAxel

rienqui dijo:


> alguien tiene una guia para el PIC16F877A????????


Hola.
Aquí hay sobre el PIC.
PIC16F877 1 en español
PIC16F877 2 en español

En realidad todo está en el datasheet, pero si es el problema con el idioma, esos link te siven... 

Saludos.


----------



## Ax32

Rimach dijo:


> Hola, yo se programar micros familia 16fxxx. Si en algo les puedo ayudar solo diganme



Que tal, he visto que sabes programar pics de 16fxxx, me gustaría pudieras hecharme una mano con ello.

En primer término me gustaría que nos pusieramos en contacto y posteriormente veremos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## rienqui

Graciassss  me sirvio los pdf


----------



## DanNeil

Buenas tardes, 

estoy comenzando a trabajar con los PIC's y también quiero implementar códigos en assembler, pero podría alguien decirme, desde su experiencia, ¿cuál es la diferencia hay entre los de motorola y los de microchip?

¿más, menos instrucciones dentro de los equivalentes de gamas básicas, medias, altas?
¿diferente software de programación, diferentes nemónicos?
¿con los motorola se puede trabajar lenguaje C?

Gracias por compartir y bueno, veré los archivos que adjuntaron.

ah, no he podido subir un pdf que pesa 48.3MB y comprimiéndolo no puede subirse,(queda como de 38MB) de verdad podría ser útil, ¿qué me recomiendan?


----------



## Fogonazo

DanNeil dijo:


> ......ah, no he podido subir un pdf que pesa 48.3MB y comprimiéndolo no puede subirse,(queda como de 38MB) de verdad podría ser útil, *¿qué me recomiendan?*



Fraccionarlo con WinRAR.

¿ Que cosa es el archivo ?


----------



## DanNeil

Buenos días,

 El documento pdf es el "Desarrollo de proyectos con pic16f84", que trabaja en assembler


----------



## j0scar

Gracias por tu aporte pero los quisiera traducido al español


----------



## gord16

una duda como puedo programar un pic para hacer funcionar elcircuito  NJU26203 dolby pro logic II o NJU26206 dolby pro logic IIx?


----------



## baterod3

Estoy probando algo al parecer sencillo para la gente experta en PBP a ver si alguien me ayuda le agradecería enormemente. Quiero introducir un dato en binario por el puerto B y exportarlo por el puerto A del pic16f84a, ayudenme con algunas lineas de programa por favor....gracias


----------



## jco

si tienes razon acerca de lo de pbp,yo te recomiendo leer el libro pic 16f84 desarrollo de proyectos,pero la diferencia esta en que el lenguaje basic es mucho mas facil y rapido que el asm.


----------



## fernandob

ByAxel dijo:


> Hola.
> Aquí hay sobre el PIC.
> PIC16F877 1 en español
> PIC16F877 2 en español
> 
> En realidad todo está en el datasheet, pero si es el problema con el idioma, esos link te siven...
> 
> Saludos.


 
hay como bajarlo a pdf ??
a mi me aparece en una pagina con mucha publicidad tramposa.


----------



## ogforodeelectronica

fernandob dijo:


> hay como bajarlo a pdf ??
> a mi me aparece en una pagina con mucha publicidad tramposa.



alguien tendra algun manual de como programar un pic 12f675

necesito calarlo ...
presionar un boton (en una entrada) y 
que me prenda un led (en una salida ) 
se apague en X tiempo que yo decida y 
me siga esperando a que presiones la tecla (push button) osease se repita el proceso que no se detenga pues

saludos y gracias

o ya de plano el manual en pdf ... para saber como programarlo o compilarlo ya que no conozco bien como se hace esto de los pics y lo que me compres es un f675 for testing

thx


----------



## baterod3

Bueno primero puedes empezar escogiendo el lenguaje de programación que desees, por ejemplo yo uso el PIC BASIC PRO, otros prefieren el lenguaje ASSEMBLER. Lo otro sería que te descargues el PROTEUS que es un simulador para PIC...Primero descarga esos programas y hablamos de la programación a ver si te doy una mano ok...


----------

